# Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?



## Knigge007 (19. Oktober 2010)

*Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch ein anderes Bait Boot ?*

Griaste Jungs,

möcht mir für nächste Saison unbedingt ein Futterboot kaufen und bin grad auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Fertig Boot wenns geht für max 800€.

habe gestern und Heute über 6 Stunden Bait Boot Threads durchgelesen, beim Carponizer haben anscheinend viele Probleme die ich hier ja nicht näher erläutern brauche, das Carponizer 2 is mir mit 1000€ fast zu teuer wenn sich der Mehrpreis rentiert ist es was anderes.

Die Vopi Boote erinnern mich vom Design her an die ersten Autos... wenn ich schon soviel Geld ausgebe solls mir eigentlich auch ein bisschen gefallen, da bin ich echt unsicher, aber ist mal kein KO Kriterium !

Das Ultimate Baitcruiser Mini ist mir mit 1,2kg Fassungsvermögen viel zu klein (gibts da ein größeres Modell ?), das fällt definitiv weg, ich fütter zwar meist nur 1,5kg aber auf 2x rausfahren hab ich keinen Bock, da bin ich zufaul für ! 


Das neue Viper XRange macht mir so den besten Eindruck und gefällt mir auch am besten, nur kann man in Deutschen Foren so gut wie nichts über Viper Boote finden, in UK sollen diese ja die No. 1 unter den Bait Booten sein.

Was mir da auch zusagt ist der extra erhältliche 12V 13W Solar Akku Aufladekoffer, erscheint mir auch mit Abstand der beste.

Hat wer ein XRange oder kann generell was zu diesen Booten sagen, und wie beim XRange die Rigs released werden konnt ich auch nirgends finden, sollten auf jeden Fall 2 Rigs transportiert werden können (!!!) ?

Das Skarp SL60 kennt niemand ?

*Was gibts den sonst noch für Bait Boote ?*

Möchte allerdings kein so ein billiges Teil, wär mir vom Geld hergesehen zwar lieber aber wenn schon die teuren Boote teilweise Krankheiten haben will ich nicht wissen was es bei 200-300€ Booten für Probleme gibt.



Gruß Mike


----------



## colognecarp (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Über das Viper wirst du auch nicht viel finden weil es sehr neu auf dem Markt ist. Das coole an dem Teil ist das es keine Rotorschrauben hat und mit Luftdruck fährt. Das Vopi, ja das Vopi |rolleyes|rolleyes Braucht man nicht viel zu sagen, eines der besten Boote auf dem Markt, hatte mit dem Volker schon kontackt, sehr netter Mensch und guter Service. Das Caronizer würde ich ausschließen, da ist der Service und die Qualität ******* !!!

Geh doch mal in andere Foren mit solchen fragen 

2 Rigs Transpotieren ?? Warum, das gibt keinen sag ich dir jetzt schon !!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## carphunter386 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

werfe einfach mal noch 2 in den Raum....

Fishmaster Standart ( und dann aufbessern )...kostet um die 600..kannst du dann noch 200 verwenden um dir ein paar Umbauten machen zu lassen

Carp Madness XXL


----------



## karp (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

und noch eins http://cgi.ebay.de/Crazy-Carp-2010-...650799073?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3f040b73e1


----------



## Lupus (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Hallo, 
Ich kann schonmal bestätigen das es kaum ein Boot auf dem Markt gibt welches nicht irgendwelche Probleme oder Problemchen hat!
Vom Mini würde ich die Finger lassen 2 Bekannte von mir haben das Boote (jeder eines) nur Probleme und ständiges hin und her! Abgesehen davon...Ultimate ist doch Pleite!!!

Ich selbst hab mich damals für das Carponizer entschieden! Zum Einen  schien es mir Qualitativ am Besten zu sein und zum Anderen wollte ich einen Ansprechpartner in der Nähe haben! Hätte es Probleme gegeben wäre ich spätestens beim dritten Mal ...etwas unfreundlicher geworden!

Mein Boot läuft gut problematisch ist lediglich das ein Stecker zum Akku einen Wackler hat aber das kann man ja leicht beheben ansonsten läuft es!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## colognecarp (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Meine bessere hälfte hat das Carponizer für einen freund im Ausland besorgt, nach ein paar mal über den See war der Motor hin.Der Sevice war fürn ... #c Die Probleme gibt es aber öffters bei denen, muss natürlich nicht immer sein, aber Montagsmodelle gibt es jede Woche ein mal


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Geh doch mal in andere Foren mit solchen fragen
> 
> 2 Rigs Transpotieren ?? Warum, das gibt keinen sag ich dir jetzt schon !!
> 
> ...




Hi,

wieso soll ich mit dem Thread in andere Foren gehen, wie meinst das jetzt... komm nich ganz mit ? #c

Jo das Carponizer habe ich wegen den vielen Mängeln kopflich auch schon fast abgehakt.

Aber wieso solls keine Boote geben die 2 Rigs transportieren, ich glaube alle Vopi Boote machen das und bei allen Carponizern könnt man das auch extra dazubestellen, ich glaub pro Rig Releaser 25€, 2 sind max möglich reicht ja dürfen eh "nur" 2 Ruten fischen... 

Beim Viper steht allerdings nur etwas von "für lange Rigs usw,..." in der Artikelbeschreibung, versteh ich nicht...

Wie gesagt das XRange ist bisher mein absoluter Favorit aber der Preis ist hard an meiner Grenze !

*@All erstmal Danke für die vielen Links und eue Beiträge, werd ich mir später mal reinziehen.* #6

*********************

Ich habe hier im Board mal was von Vopi Bausätzen gelesen, sind diese dann arg viel günstiger wie wenn ich das fertige Boot bei denen kaufe, weil handwerklich geschickt wäre ich und Kollege hat nen Metallverarbeitenden Betrieb, heisst Werkzeug/Maschinen und so wär alles am Start.

Nur kann ich mich nicht mit dem Design anfreunden, da dürfte Vopi wirklich mal mit der Zeit gehen, *das is ja furchtbar ! *#d:c:q

EDIT hat nicht Schleie! oder so auch mal nach nem Carponizer gefragt, glaub so vor nem Jahr, oder warst du Cologne das ?

Aber ne las mal da habe ich die letzten 2 Tage von viel zu vielen Problemen gehört, Carponizer will ich keins !

Gruß


----------



## colognecarp (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

In andern Foren gibt es mehr leute die auch wirklich ein Futterboot nutzen. Die Gefahr der verhäderung ist wenn du mit 2 Montage raus fährst viel zu hoch. Das ist auch absolut nicht nötig, hast du zu wenig zeit am Wasser oder warum direkt 2 auf einmal. Mit dem Vopi bist du in 60 sek am Spot und wieder zurück, warum sollte man sich den Stress machen auf 2 Ruten auf zu passen wegen Schnurablauf,verhederung,Schnurbogen etz. ?! Ich würde es nicht machen wollen #c


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Okay stimmt da haste Recht, so weit habe ich noch garnicht gedacht !
*
@Karp* mal blöd gefragt dein Smiley in Verbindung mit dem Link.....

Sind das deine eigenen Boote, bist du der BOSS ? |supergri

Zu welchem Kurs gehen die Boote meist weg ?


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

2 Rigs auf einmal - lieber nicht. Das gibt meist tangle und 2 mal fahren ist da die bessere Alternative. 
Baitboote sind anfällig, nimm eins mit gutem Service und vor allem im Inland. Ich nutze das Fishfeeder und bin mehr als zufrieden. Das Vopi ist auch nicht schlecht. 
Nimm blos keine Fernostboote oder unausgereifte ebay-Schnäppchen.


----------



## colognecarp (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Wenn ich dir einen unvoreingenommen rat geben kann, probier mal das Viper. Ich hab es selber noch nie gesehen, aber man tuschelt am Wasser viel darüber und die entwicklungszeit war auch etwas länger. Man erhofft sich viel von diesem Kahn  Gut bewerte god old Germanie Qualität liefert das Vopi, ist aber auch keine stangenware, da kommst du erst einmal auf eine Warteliste, das musst du mit einkaloulieren. Die Optik ist doch völlig egal, es muss das tun was du erwartest 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Schon Ihr habt alle Recht !

Ich habe vorhin mal bei Viper auf deren HP nach Deutschen Händlern geschaut, sollte es das Viper werden würdet Ihr das zb bei Carpspot.de also Online kaufen, oder lieber in nem Bootsladen wo ich einen in Lindau hätte oder Konstanz, was beides in etwa 1 Stunde Autofahrt entfernt ist, nähere Shops würde es nicht geben.

Das hats mir halt schon angetan u.a. auch wegen dem neuen Antrieb (werd die anderen aber trotzdem genau unter die Lupe nehmen und mich drübert schlau machen), weiß nich ob ich noch ein bisschen warten soll (vor Dezember hab ich das Geld sowieso nicht zusammen) und zb in Friedrichshafen auf der Messe eins kaufen, und da richtig begrabbeln und so, denk auf dieser Messe sollten die Top Bait-Bootshersteller doch auch vertretten sein und Ausstellungsstücke mit bei haben ?


----------



## Lostparadise (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Also über das Skarp kann man auch nix schlechtes sagen, und was auch nicht schlecht ist, ist das Waverunner...

Benutze jetzt ein Skarp, das jetzt schon fast 8 Monate alt ist.. und ich kann bis jetzt nichts schlechtes darüber sagen.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Lostparadise, ist das Waverunner nicht das ein und das selbe Boot wie das Carponizer, da gibts im KS nen Thread wo das mehrere Leute sagen, ich glaube hier gabs auch nen Thread wo das jemand gesagt hat... jup in beiden Boards, nur das das Waverunner in UK ca 100€ günstiger ist.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Das Fischfeeder
http://www.futterboot.de/
kann ich rundum empfehlen. Zuverlässig, robust, ohne Kinderkrankheiten. Ich hab das Professional erst seit Kurzem, aber ein Freund von mir seit zig Jahren. Machte nie Zicken.
Reichweite ca. 800m(!), Akkupack hält bei Vollgas rund 1 Std., bei etwas weniger Schub wesentlich länger. Antrieb ist sehr stark. Ladevolumen ca. 5l. 
War selbst bei dem Hersteller; sehr netter, kompetenter Typ.
Da ich andere Boote nur aus den Medien oder vom Zuschauen am Wasser kenne, kann ich keine Vergleiche zu sonstigen Produkten ziehen, aber für mich war meine Wahl goldrichtig.


----------



## King-Nytro (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Was haltet Ihr von dem Carp Madness XXL ? Wollte mir dieses mit Echolot zulegen. Preislich ist mir das genau im Rahmen. Über ein netten Erfahrungsbericht oder Meinungen wäre ich sehr angetan.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Ich kann zum Carpmadness nich viel sagen außer das ich darüber die letzten 2 Tage eher schlechtes gelesen habe.


----------



## King-Nytro (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Wo hast du denn was darüber gelesen ? Will mich gut informieren vorm Kauf.


----------



## Lostparadise (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Lostparadise, ist das Waverunner nicht das ein und das selbe Boot wie das Carponizer, da gibts im KS nen Thread wo das mehrere Leute sagen, ich glaube hier gabs auch nen Thread wo das jemand gesagt hat... jup in beiden Boards, nur das das Waverunner in UK ca 100€ günstiger ist.




Ich kann dir dazu nicht viel sagen, da das Waverunner noch nicht lange auf dem Markt ist. Aber das was is ich jetzt gehört habe... Das was ich jetzt von nem Händler der Waverunner und Skarp vertreibt gehört habe:q

Aber ich werde es sehen, da sich ein Kumpel das Wave mit Echo bestellt hat... 

Aber schau dir das Skarp an


----------



## karp (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Also Knigge ich an deiner stelle würde mir ein kleines gutes schlauchboot kaufen#h

Zb ein plastimo annex 180 hat nur 2kammern und ist in 5min aufgeblasen#6

Was bringt dir ein futterboot wenn ein karpfen ergendwo festhängt?

Besser wie mit der eigenen Hand  Ablegen kann dir kein futterboot machen!

Und mit einem schlachboot kannst du noch schön über den see fahren und ausloten und mit den eigenen augen anschauen .Anstatt auf so kleinen Bildschirm zu glotzen

Denk drüber nach den es kostet ganz fiel Geld nur für ein bötchen was die köder rausfährt.

Und ohne echolot  wird es ein russisch Roulett werden das sag ich dir.Wie willst den Nachts den spot finden ohne echo.

Und gutes Boot neu mit echo bekommst du nicht unter 1000#h


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

@King Nytro kann ich dir nich mehr sagen, ich habe so prutal viele Bait Boat Threads hier im Board, im KS, im CHG, im ECH Stammtisch, und noch 2 weiteren Foren durchgelesen, habe da komplett den Überblick verloren.


@Karp, ich habe ein 3m Schlauchboot aber erstens ist mir das Auf und Abgebaue + Gepäck/Transport viel zu stressig, und Punkt 2 ist wir dürfen hier an allen 4 Seen nur mit Schlauchboot anfüttern und Montagen auslegen, ich darf nicht mit der Rute ins Schlauchboot !!!

Unsere Seen sind im Schnitt 6m Tief wir haben aber einige richtig derbe  Kanten und große Löcher bis zu 10m Tiefe die zu ~70% aber alle außer Wurfweite oder deren absolute Grenze liegen.

Also bleibt mir kaum was anderes über als ein Futterboot, okay Spod und Marker Kombo würde noch gehen, aber da ist bei ~100m auch Ende Gelände, außerdem will ich auch mal nen fetten Köfi eventuell und mal nen KuKö 200m rausfahren und dann einleiern, twichen und so, aber hauptsächlich schon zum Karpfen fischen.

Später möcht ich noch ein HDS5 Kombi Echo inkls GPS (wenn das Zeug nur nich so ein Vermögen kosten würde) um in Verbindung mit Dr. Depth Tiefenkarten unserer Seen zu erstellen, klar das dann mit dem Schlauchboot aber wenn ich die Tiefenkarte/Hot Spots mal habe kann ich das Echo aufs Futterboot drauf machen, das erleichtert es einem Ufer Angler doch ungemein.

Jetzt braucht auch niemand ankommen, das man solche Sachen nicht braucht und man auch ohne solchesn Zubehör Fische fängt, ja das weiß ich aber ich bin halt komplett durch und will das haben und das ist jetzt auch nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf rauszukriegen, niemals dafür kenn ich mich schon viel zulange für !:q|rolleyes

Soviel dazu, back to topic wieder viel zuviel erzählt ich alte Labertasche ! |supergri#d


----------



## karp (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Die rute kannst du am ufer lassen rollenbügel auf und rutenablage und schwamm dazwischen damit die schnur abgebremst wird wen du alleine fischt.Klappt super#6

Und es ist ein kleines boot 1,8m langhier kannst du es kaufen da hab ich meins auch her.Die sitzbank ist schon mitdabei.

http://www.angelzentraleherrieden.d...cle&id=152&aid=5067&warengruppe=16&rubrik=121


----------



## karp (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Das mit dem haben wollen das kenn ich allzugut .So ein Futterboot ist schon geil aber wenn du ein karp hast der seitlich weggeht und da sind büsche oder hindernisse dann ist ein boot gold wert.Wie fiele fische hätte ich schon verloren ohne ein boot oder montage die beim einkurbeln wo festchingen|rolleyes


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Ja aber ich darf ja nicht mit Rute aufs Boot, und alleine mitm Boot raus und Schnur befreien und was mach ich mit der Rute, wenn mich da jemand sieht das meine Rute quasi unbeaufsichtigt ist krieg ich Jenseits eine aufs DACH !

Zudem haben wir eh kaum Hindernisse, und da wo welche sind fisch ich aktuell garnicht mehr weil mir da viel zuviel eingebrachtes Totholz drin liegt, hab kein Bock von 10 Runs min 50% zu verlieren wegen Schnurbruch ! 

Jo ich habe Montagen auch schon öfters mal ausgelegt ohne Hilfe, geht schon wenn man sein Hirn einschaltet.|supergri

Wir dürfen nichtmal unsere Pod ins Wasser stellen, wo wir doch paar richtig geile flache Sandbänke hätten mit genialen Spots im näheren Umkreis, aber die sind mit werfen halt alle grade so nicht erreichbar, trotz Landzunge die fast bis mitte See geht.
*
BA WÜ halt.... grauenhaft, mehr fällt mir nicht zu ein !*


----------



## karp (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Du lässt die rute am ufer auf deinem pod oder bankstick wie auch immer .Die montage kommt in ein eimer mit ins boot.

Spähter willst doch andere gewässer befischen wo hindernisse sein werden überlegst dir gut

Nach gebrauchtem plastimo brauchst garnicht zu kuken die gibts kaum weil so gut sind|supergri Wenn welche findest wollen die 300euro haben für ein gebrauchtes.Mir wollten schon jede menge leute mein boot abkaufen.Das muss schon was heissen#h


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Ja schon aber mit Schlauchboot das is mir alles viel zu viel Stress sowieso da ich immer mitm Fahrrad fischen gehe, da geht sowieso nix anderes als so n glumpiges Gummi Boot...


Futterboot und alles wird gut, dann wirds wohl lange gehen bis se das auch verbieten..... weil wir Boilieangler ja sowieso die Gewässer verschmutzen von dieser Sorte Angler/Menschen haben wir n paar im Verein... aber zum Glück werdens davon immer weniger......

Zwecks deinem Futterboot Ebay Link, baust du die oder irgendjemand den du kennst, weil so kam das vorhin rüber, ansonsten sitz ich zulang vorm PC...  ?


EDITE


Kennt jemand die Fish-Master Bait Boote ?

Diese hier, klar das 2010er Modell für 1,150€ gefällt mir wieder am besten, wie solls bei mir auch anderst sein... - http://www.fish-master.de/shop/index.php

Hier das 600€ Boot - http://www.fish-master.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p1_Fish-Master-Standart.html


Ich geh mal in die Heja nachher einen stressigen Tag vor mir, muss bestimmt 50-60km Fahrrad fahren bis ich alles erledigt habe, meld mich also seltenerweiße erst gegen Abend, und schonmal Danke an alle für die bisherigen Posts und so.

Gruß


----------



## snorreausflake (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jetzt braucht auch niemand ankommen, das man solche Sachen nicht braucht und man auch ohne solchesn Zubehör Fische fängt, ja das weiß ich aber ich bin halt komplett durch und will das haben und das ist jetzt auch nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf rauszukriegen, niemals dafür kenn ich mich schon viel zulange für !:q|rolleyes


Du willst aber auch alles haben|rolleyes
An deiner Stelle würde ich mal die Prioritäten auf wichtigeres wie mein Hobby legen#h


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Du willst aber auch alles haben|rolleyes
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mal die Prioritäten auf wichtigeres wie mein Hobby legen#h



Jo wenn dann richtig, sowieso is das gut durchdacht (ich kauf nie was sinnlos ein dazu hab ich schon viel zu wenig Geld und auch wenn ichs hätte wärs mir viel zu schade um sinnlos zu verballern, auch wenn meine Posts oft anderes vermuten lassen !), wenn sichs an unseren Seen nicht lohnen würd würd ichs garnicht machen, und für Ausflüge und so kann man ein Futterboot + Echo/GPS Kombi immer gut gebrauchen, aber das is Nebensache !

*Auf was soll ich meine Prioritäten legen ?


So Back to Topic


Zu den Fish-Master Booten kann niemand was sagen ?
*


----------



## colognecarp (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> [/U]
> 
> *Auf was soll ich meine Prioritäten legen ?
> 
> ...




Am besten aufs fischen und weniger aufs schreiben im Internet


----------



## Notung (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Servus,


VOPI; VOPI; VOPI;

Volker ich liebe dich!!!!!!:k:k:k:k:k:k
Gruß


----------



## jochen1000 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



Notung schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> VOPI; VOPI; VOPI;
> ...



Aber wenn Fox nen Futterboot rausbringt, haste nen Problem, oder


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Am besten aufs fischen und weniger aufs schreiben im Internet



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich bin öfters fischen als die meisten denken... ich fütter seit 14 Tagen jeden Tag an sofern ich nicht ansitzen bin, an der Seenplatte bin ich täglich, brauch mitm Fahrrad max 3min, darum gehe ich oft Morgens mal für 4-5std, Mittags mal ne Runde oder Abends von 18Uhr-22Uhr, danach geht bei uns aktuell sowieso nix mehr.... komisch weil im Sommer fing die Hauptbeisszeit erst um 22Uhr an.......

Jaaaaa so is das halt wenn man seine Gewässer fast vom Balkon aus sehen kann(alter Angeber ).

*******************

War Heute Morgen mal auf der Vopi HP und habe mir mal die ganzen Videos reingezogen, die sind ja schon der Hammer, was ich fast schon pervers finde ist dass das Vopi Boot aus nem richtigen Busch Ästen und so halt wirklich Kleinholz macht so das da nix mehr über bleibt, das und andere Videos sprechen halt ne deutliche Sprache was das verwendete Zubehör angeht.

Muss das ganze mal auf mich wirken lassen... *mittlerweile weiß ich garnix mehr !


Trotzdem nochmals Danke an alle, könnt ruhig weiter erzählen !
*


----------



## snorreausflake (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> *Auf was soll ich meine Prioritäten legen ?*


Egal vergiss es#h


----------



## Notung (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Aber wenn Fox nen Futterboot rausbringt, haste nen Problem, oder



Hallo,
oha da hat mich jemand entlarvt!!!!
Gruß


----------



## jochen1000 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Ich verrate es aber keinem


----------



## Notung (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Hallo,
auch ich liebe dich jochen!!!:k:k:k
Foxi


----------



## flasha (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Musst du nicht auch mal zwischendurch arbeiten?


----------



## colognecarp (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



flasha schrieb:


> Musst du nicht auch mal zwischendurch arbeiten?



Wir verdienen doch alle Geld mit dem Karpfenangeln, der eine hat ne Baitschmiede der andere vertickt Tacklezubehör, ist doch klar das man da in den Karpfenforen present sein muss :q


----------



## flasha (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Wir verdienen doch alle Geld mit dem Karpfenangeln, der eine hat ne Baitschmiede der andere vertickt Tacklezubehör, ist doch klar das man da in den Karpfenforen present sein muss :q



Achsooooo |rolleyes


----------



## Notung (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



flasha schrieb:


> Musst du nicht auch mal zwischendurch arbeiten?


Hallo,
meinst du mich???
Gruß


----------



## flasha (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meinst du mich???
> Gruß



Ne, Knigge meinte doch er ist non stop am füttern,angeln...


----------



## Knigge007 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Moin,

wegen wa meinst wegem Geld ?

Ich fütter 60/40 Baits/Pellets, und aktuell eh nur noch 1-1,1kg, da reichen mir die Murmeln grad locker ne Woche.

Und ne ich arbeite gerade nicht, werde aber die nächsten 14 Tage mal ein paar Metall verarbeitende Betriebe nen Besuch abstatten, was anderes mach ich jetzt nich mehr, Schnauze voll...


----------



## flasha (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Es war nur eine "zeitliche" Frage. Hab am Wochenende nicht einmal Zeit um an's Wasser zu kommen


----------



## Notung (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Hallo,
@Knigge bleib nur Zuhause!!
Wenn man in deutschland arbeitet wird man nur bestraft!!!:vik:

Und wir hätten hier keine Themen mehr!!!
Ich würde versuchen, irgend wie immer als Testangler zu fungieren.
Boilies bekommt man doch immer her!!

Gruß Notung

P.s bleib so wie du bist


----------



## snorreausflake (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



Notung schrieb:


> P.s bleib so wie du bist


Nee nee passt schon wenn er sich mal nach was umschaut#6
Sonst mach ich nächstes Jahr auch ein auf daheim.
Scheint ja genug dabei rumzukommen


----------



## Joschihika (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Ich hab mir mal hier alles mit durch gelesen und wollte eigentlich Nichts schreiben, aber cih scheine hier der Einzige zu sein, der ein Viper XRange besitzt. Mein XRange hab ich mir bei Carpspot.de bestellt, weil ich glaube diese den Exklusivvertrag haben und man das Boot nur von denen bekommt. Aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich hab das Boot mit FF1 Echolot und dem Solarpanel. Ich hab es jetzt seit ca. 5 Monaten und schon ca. 15 mal beim Angeln gehabt. Der Jetantrieb ist super und vor Allem das gigantische Futterfach. Den einzigen Nachteil den Viper je hatte ist jetzt auch reduziert. Der Akku hat inzwischen eine Laufzeit von ca. 80-120min. Vorher waren es lediglich 45min.

Ich hatte gelesen, die Frage wegen den Releasekupplungen: Es gibt keine, weil dieses Boot durch den Jetantrieb logischerweise keine braucht. Die Releasekupplung wird nur von propellerbetriebene Booten genommen, damit die Schnur nicht in die Propeller kommt wenn man das Rig in das Futterfach liegt. Fakt: Rig kann in die Futterluke.

Noch ne Frage war da: Wegen zwei Rigs in ein Futterboot. Das ist aehh QUATSCH. Bei z.B. geflochetener Schnur endet durch den Drall der erste Kontakt beider Schnuren in einem rieseigen Schnurfizz. ganz abgesehen vom riesigen Schnurbogen den man dann mit der zweiten Montage hat wenn man diese weiter rechts ablegt.

Noch zum Carponizer:Nen Freund hat eins. Finger weg. Service echt schlecht. Fishfeeder war mir zu teuer. Alles kostet extra.

Bei Viper hatte ich die Tasche, alle Batterien, Futterabdeckung usw. im Preis dabei.


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Hi Joschihika,

dachte schon gibt niemanden der das Boot besitzt, in UK sind Viper Boote ja erste Wahl, wie bei uns Vopi.

Carpspot hat den Viper Direktvertrieb für Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich.

Das man das Rig unten und die Futterlucke reinmacht und dann seine Köder drauf legt haben die mir auch schon gesagt, das mit den 2 Rigs is natürlich Käse da habe ich garnicht drangedacht das es da Probleme geben könnte bzw wohl höchstwahrscheinlich geben wird, denk ich krieg die Tage noch paar Fotos wie das ganze dann aussieht.

Die 80-120min sind nicht schlecht, das reicht auf jeden Fall und für mehrtägige Ansitze hat man ja das Solarpanel, *wie schnell ist den das XRange bei Vollgas, kann man das mit dem Vopi vergleichen welches bei Vollgas ja fast im Wasser steht (hab vor 2 Tagen mal eins Live in Aktion gesehen) ?*

Wieviel KG Boilies gehen in etwa in das XRange ?

Hattest bisher wirklich noch keine Probleme mit dem Boot ?

Wie ist die Reichweite des XRange, und was passiert wenn du am Ende der Reichweite angelangt bist, hat das auch so ein Prog. drin das es dann selbstständig Kreise macht bis es wieder im Sendebreich ist ???

Aktuell ist beim XRange außer der Tragetasche, der Futterabdeckung, den besseren 2x 9Ah Batterien sogar das Solarpanel ( reden wir hier eigentlich von dem geilen 13W Koffer, ne oder ???) bei dem Einführungspreis von 800€ dabei (das war bei dir nicht so ???), da kannste echt nix sagen + die 10% AB User Rabatt, dann ist das Boot sogar günstiger wie in UK selbst !

Das Vopi ist zwar echt ein geiles Boot, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das XRange besser, weshalb ich das XR auch kaufen werde ! 
Mag sein dass das Fishfeeder oder Fish Master auch gut ist, aber die sind mir beide zu teuer, da legst mit Solarpanel egal ob Proffesional II oder das Jetantrieb Boot von Fish Master ja mal locker 1100-1150€ hin für das High End Fish Master fast noch 200€ mehr, und beim Fishfeeder sind wie es aussieht nichmal die Krautgitter dabei die man extra dazu kaufen muss(?), wenn JA sind das Dinge die bei diesem hohen Boots Preis m.M.n. überhaupt nicht gehen !


Jo das waren so die 4 Firmen die in Frage kamen, denke beim Rest gibts viel zu viele die Probleme haben, und wie man sieht gibts auch öfters mal ein gebrauchtes zu kaufen. 
Bei den anderen 4 Firmen siehst du so gut wie nirgends ein gebrauchtes, da brauch man glaub nix mehr zu sagen !


----------



## Notung (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Hallo,
kauf dir ein Vopi Knigge,
kann ich nur empfehlen!!!
Und wenn du noch ein bißchen Kohle übrieg hast, 
dann bestellst du mir bitte das Echolot mit.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Lostparadise (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kauf dir ein Vopi Knigge,
> kann ich nur empfehlen!!!
> Und wenn du noch ein bißchen Kohle übrieg hast,
> ...


 

Der Foxi


----------



## Carras (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Knigge, ...spar noch ein Bisschen was und hohl Dir die Drone.

Das würde mir gefallen


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

ALTER VERWALTER, ich bin eben mit offenem Maul dagehockt beim Video anschauen, mit Unterwasser CAM, eingebautes Echolot, im Fernbedinungskoffer ist der Sender mit Bildschirm vom Echo eingebaut, Boot leuchtet bei Nacht = Hammer !

Aber ich will garnicht wissen was das Boot kostet...........

Ah okay nur das Boot kostet ~1000€, das VDRONE RS1 wohl inkls CAM 1600€ und das VDRONE RS2 was alles inkls hat 2600€ (weiß nich ob die Preise noch aktuell sind), rofl.... haha, ne eigentlich zum heulen weils echt too much ist, hat niemand nen Gold Esel ?


Die Drecks Schnacken, brauschs Autan schon in der Bude.


----------



## snorreausflake (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Aber ich will garnicht wissen was das Boot kostet


Dafür haben se am Kantenschutz gespart|rolleyes
Sieht aber sonst echt lecker aus


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Dafür haben se am Kantenschutz gespart|rolleyes
> Sieht aber sonst echt lecker aus




Das hab ich mir allerdings auch gedacht, sieht aus wie ganz normales Dings Bums Band.


Carras, musst du mir so was zeigen :q#d ?

War nich gut, ich will vorallem die CAM haben, alter Verwalter an unseren Seen die ca 8 Monate im Jahr glasklar sind mit einer Durschnittstiefe von 5m manchmal bis 6 und selten bis max 9m und da so ne CAM mit Sichtweite bis 7m wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe... boaahhhhhhhhhhh |supergri:k|smash:

Ich muss aufs Klo ein Aal wartet... |supergri


----------



## Joschihika (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Carponizer, Vopi, Viper XRange oder doch was anderes ?*

Hallo,

nochmal zu deinen Fragen.

1. Frage: Das XRange ist nicht so schnell wie das Vopi, aber ich denke deswegen auch wesentlich leiser. Ich weiss es nicht, aber ich denke das Vopi macht mit den sich schnelldrehenden Propellern sicherlich unheimlich Vibrationen unter Wasser. Vielleicht beisst ja nen Hecht auf das Vopi. Spass bei seite, aber mir ist das Vopi zu laut.

2. Frage
Ich bekomme ca.5 Kg Boilies rein. Bei Partikeln ca. 6,5Kg.

3.Frage

So leid es mir tut ich hatte wirklich noch kein Problem.

4.Frage

Reichweite sind ca. 300m, die absolut ausreichen. Ich hab es noch NIE bis aus der Reichweite geschafft, da ab ca. 200m das Boot nur noch ein Punkt am Horizont ist. Die Leute von Carpspot.de haben empfohlen das letzte Ausziehteil der Fernbedienung nicht auszuziehen. Falls nun das Boot aus der Reichwiete schwimmt. Dann den letzten Teil ausziehen und das Boot hat wieder Empfang. Das Problem bei der 180 Grad Umkehrfunktion ist, dass diese nur funktioniert wenn es an ein GPS System angeschlossen ist,weil woher soll das Boot wissen, dass es genau 180 Grad gedreht hat. Hat das Boot kein GPS System dreht das Boot je nach Witterungsumstand unterschiedlich weit. Zum Beispiel auf einem Wellenberg, wenn die Propeller aus dem Wasser sind dreht das Boot dann anstatt 180 Grad nur 90 Grad und dann schwimmt das Boot ab dort solange bis es Empfang hat. Also in die falsche Richtung. Will ich mir nicht vorstellen, deswegen empfehle ich jedem, selbst mit Umkehrfunktion, den letzten Teil der Fernbedienung eingesteckt zu lassen.

Viel geschrieben, aber egal. Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen. Ich hab 799 Euro bezahlt mit der Solarpanelaktion. Das Solarpanel was mit dabei ist ist wirklich das grosse 13W 12V Panel. Nur leider hatte ich damals den Gutscheincode noch nicht.


----------

